
Modular, fully libre computer card - traverseda
https://www.crowdsupply.com/eoma68/micro-desktop
======
traverseda
The cool thing this does is specify the interface between the SoC and the
case, whether that case is a phone, tablet, robot, or laptop.

I'd really like to see this project get off the ground.

